# Bayou St John Reef, Ono Island reef, ross Point Reef...



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

:thumbup:Anyone know of Specks being caught around these reefs early in the AM? Thanks! I'm gonna be down nest week with my father and we were gonna try for some specks and flounder.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

havn't been in a few weeks. but check the lights around Ono. look in upper wolf bay, little lagoon, & weeks bay too. hope this helps. good luck & safe boating. Poppy

too... keep checking --- inshore reports --- someone will post about that area.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Use a medium to large swim bait, keep it just above the rubble and you will catch specks. Usually you catch 5 white trout per every speck but they are there. Sometimes flounder too.


----------

